# What is considered a spouse in the CF?



## BMFG (10 Feb 2007)

Hello all service men, women ,and spouses.I have been with my gf now for one year and a half.I recently went through the reruiting process and joined the reg force after serving 2 years as a reservist.I am from the toronto area and so is my gf.Although we are not married we are extremely close and she wants to move to the ottawa area with me as i have been told my posting will be in Pet.She has a her own career as a funeral director and has been told by her workplace she will have no problems transferring to one of the funeral homes located in ottawa.However that is to far of a commute from Petawawa or pembroketo downtown Ottawa.I have researched other posts ont this site regarding this and understand Arnprior is a choice yet i will need permission to live that far from base.My question is, does that permission regard her being classifed as a "spouse", and if so what would calssify her as a spouse?I would greatly appreciate any imformation you can give me on this.


----------



## Yrys (10 Feb 2007)

Did you did a search in the site with ''spouse'' or ''cohabitation girlfriend'' 
(don't remember the term)?

Spouse is someone you're married to. However, I think I read sowhere that if you lived 
with your girlfriend for X time, that is also ok.

Did you think to rent  something in between the base and Ottawa?


----------



## BMFG (10 Feb 2007)

Thank you for you quick response to my post.Unfortunatley i have not yet lived with her which would not make us common law.We have discussed renting or buying having money in the bank makes renting in our eyes pointless as we have both been renting our own apartments for some time now.But we have been discussing buying between pttawa and Pet after research on the internet Arnprior seems to be our #1 choice.i Have not seen that post on cohabition gf i will look.Do you think in your experience it would not be easy to get permission to live that far from base with her?her career is as important to me as my own.With her profession it will be hard fro her to find work in such a rural area where as Ottawa has many opportunities for her.


----------



## Yrys (10 Feb 2007)

Read my profil, I don't have experience, I'm a civy...  

But an army guy suggested that to someone here...


----------



## BMFG (10 Feb 2007)

well thank you for your replies could you direct me to that post ??


----------



## Yrys (10 Feb 2007)

If you're talking about common-law, it's not relevant to your situation.

If you're talking about the one where I saw something about renting an 
app in between a base and a city, nothing was there about the easiness of staying of base.

Try search.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Feb 2007)

I believe you can live where ever... as long as you report to work in the morning on time.

As for spouse... common law 6 months to a year... or you must say "I do" to be considered.

May be your girlfriend can live in Ottawa and work while you live in the shacks in Pet? They are cheap... just visit her over the weekends. Besides.. better away from her... less trouble you get into. Hints why I love being at work.    ;D  Weekends suck.


----------



## beach_bum (11 Feb 2007)

Common-law is one year in the CF.  There is a distance that you have to live within, but I'm not sure what it is.  You have to ask permission to live outside of the area.


----------



## Spring_bok (11 Feb 2007)

Many soldiers make the long commute from Arnprior everyday.  As far as permission goes it usually isn't a problem.  That being I would send a memo up the CoC before you spend any money just to be covered.


----------



## BMFG (11 Feb 2007)

thanks alot for your reply s some good ideas ..you gave me all the info i need ill have to play it by ear and see how things fall into place when i am posted thanks again!


----------



## Cansky (11 Feb 2007)

Most Bases have a geographical boundry that you can live within.  Here in Gagetown that is 50km radius of the base.  I f you wish to live outside that radius you MUST ask for permission.  This is 2 fold.  One for IRPP ( the people who handle your move) won't pay for anything outside of the 50km radius unless you have permission and 2 your chain of command needs to know where all their soldiers live.   Ask your chain of command who your memo is addressed to.  Here is Gagetown its the Base commander who gives permission.  I have 2 soldiers who live outside the 50km radius.  Both hand no problem attaining permission. IRPP should be able to answer this as well as your future bosses when you get your posting message.
Hope this helps.
Kirsten


----------



## PO2FinClk (11 Feb 2007)

In order to live outside the Geographical area, CF members must request it in writing (memo) through their chain of command. This link provides you with a visual reference of the Geographical Area for Pet: http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/dcba/travel/engraph/petawawa_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=8

A spouse/life partner (if not legally married) is defined as (taken from the DCBA Aide-Memoire):
"Common-law partner, in relation to a member, means a person who has been cohabiting with the member in a conjugal relationship
a. for a period of at least one year; or
b. for a period of less than one year, if the member and the person have jointly assumed the support of a child."
You can also see further definitions of this at QR&O 1.075: http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/qr_o/vol1/ch001_e.asp#1.075


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Feb 2007)

When I was in Gagetown an officer and his wife who lived on my street were posted to Pet. She was a teacher who got work with the Ottawa board so they applied for permission (see above) to live outside the 50K range and bought in Renfrew. It's just under an hour both ways he told me. It has worked out for them well so far. (I presently have two folks in my section living outside the zone here in Halifax...in the Annapolis Valley)
If I remember rightly Cobden is within the range but that's a pretty good hike to Ottawa still.

I would advise that once you guys hit the one year mark of "common law spouse" you put in your paperwork declaring that with the CF (through your OR) so that when you are posted the IRP (Integrated Relocation Program) benefits will kick in. (or if you guys decide to tie the knot you can always go visit my com-padres on base ;D)
Your gf is in a good trade to find work anywhere in Canada. I'm surprised she wouldn't find work in Pembroke if she looked.
My spouse is a nurse...another good trade for relocating....and she got on at the Pembroke General when we were there.
Lots of luck in your new lives together. The Padre Man


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> May be your girlfriend can live in Ottawa and work while you live in the shacks in Pet? They are cheap... just visit her over the weekends. Besides.. better away from her... less trouble you get into. Hints why I love being at work.    ;D  Weekends suck.



This would not qualify as Common-Law.  She would only be considered a "girlfriend".


----------



## ladybugmabj (11 Feb 2007)

Has your girlfriend looked into the Funeral homes in Pembroke...there are 3 of them, one in Deep River, even Renfrew..???????? Dont' limit yourself to just her living in Ottawa (yes, there are more choices for her in the city, but Pembroke does have more than 1 funeral home!!!) It's like they say, the only thing certain in life, is death and taxes!!

P.S...good luck. I moved from Toronto to Pembroke in '93...big shock, but it's grown on me, now I actually call it home (on a good day!!)


----------



## medaid (11 Feb 2007)

funeral homes  ???


----------



## beach_bum (11 Feb 2007)

His gf is a funeral director.  They tend to work in funeral homes.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This would not qualify as Common-Law.  She would only be considered a "girlfriend".



Actually, I believe if both their names are on the lease for an apartment, then they can sign an affidavit saying they would normally live together but are prevented by reason of his posting to Pet and her job in Ottawa.

But I also agree with ladybug, have your gf look in Pembroke and areas closer to Pet.  Neville's and Murphy's are both in Pembroke, Valley Funeral Home in Deep River, Zummach in Killaloe Station, Laundry in Eganville and Fraser-Morris and Huebner in Cobden.
http://www.google.ca/maps?hl=en&cr=countryCA&q=funeral+homes&near=Petawawa,+ON&sa=X&oi=local&ct=title


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe if both their names are on the lease for an apartment, then they can sign an affidavit saying they would normally live together but are prevented by reason of his posting to Pet and her job in Ottawa.



Unfortunately, his living in Quarters would in most likelihood negate that.


----------



## beach_bum (11 Feb 2007)

Also, they do not live together currently.


----------



## BMFG (12 Feb 2007)

wow guys thank you for caring enuff to answer my post! i guess we re gonna have to tuff it out in pembroke or pet for a year until we are common law.she really wants to work in ottawa im sure things will work out in the end thank you again for all of your info!


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, his living in Quarters would in most likelihood negate that.



Not necessarily.  I know a couple who were able to declare common-law while she was on her QL3's, even though they were both maintaining their own apartments.

Para 5. of CFAO 19-41:
5.     The continuous period of at least one year referred to in subparagraph (2)(c) of  QR&O 1.075 may include periods of involuntary separation for such reasons as temporary duty, attached posting or unaccompanied posting (eg, a six-month UN tour). However, the couple must have resided together as husband and wife during the remainder of the one-year period.

Funny thing is, I looked at QR&O 1.075 and there IS no para (2)(c)..... ???


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.  I know a couple who were able to declare common-law while she was on her QL3's, even though they were both maintaining their own apartments.
> 
> Para 5. of CFAO 19-41:
> 5.     The continuous period of at least one year referred to in subparagraph (2)(c) of  QR&O 1.075 may include periods of involuntary separation for such reasons as temporary duty, attached posting or unaccompanied posting (eg, a six-month UN tour). However, the couple must have resided together as husband and wife during the remainder of the one-year period.
> ...



"may include periods of involuntary separation for such reasons as temporary duty".  This does not apply, as it is not an involuntary separation, but a voluntary one.

"couple must have resided together as husband and wife during the remainder of the one-year period.".  This is the meat of the subject.  They must "LIVE TOGETHER" for a period of ONE YEAR.

Your example is of a Service couple who were separated involuntarily.  Totally different.  Same as I could not claim IR, as my wife moved to Ottawa for a job voluntarily.


----------



## Dolphado (30 Mar 2008)

OKay I know this thread is a little old but we are warned against starting new threads if you find something related to your question,  so here goes,  I am joining the forces, my boyfriend will be moving into my apartment to stay here with our son, (we don't live together now but he is my baby's daddy we just couldn't seem to find a living arrangement that suited us both so we live seperate)  Now I will be the sole provider for the family, as in he'll be staying home with the baby full time to do the upbringing and I'll be the one making all the money.  Now I know my son is my dependant and such but what about him? I don't think we qualify as common law but I will still be supporting him,  Any ideas on what the administration would say as far as our living arrangement?  (oh and he will be comming with me once I get posted providing the army will have me since he's going to be my house wife heheheh)  And we don't see ourselves gettign married within the next few years cause we have to save up for a wedding and plan it here in town otherwise my parents and his will have a fit, but we are engaged.


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> OKay I know this thread is a little old but we are warned against starting new threads if you find something related to your question,  so here goes,  I am joining the forces, my boyfriend will be moving into my apartment to stay here with our son, (we don't live together now but he is my baby's daddy we just couldn't seem to find a living arrangement that suited us both so we live seperate)  Now I will be the sole provider for the family, as in he'll be staying home with the baby full time to do the upbringing and I'll be the one making all the money.  Now I know my son is my dependant and such but what about him? I don't think we qualify as common law but I will still be supporting him,  Any ideas on what the administration would say as far as our living arrangement?  (oh and he will be comming with me once I get posted providing the army will have me since he's going to be my house wife heheheh)  And we don't see ourselves gettign married within the next few years cause we have to save up for a wedding and plan it here in town otherwise my parents and his will have a fit, but we are engaged.



If he's listed on the birth certificate (or by stat dec) as the dad ... and you have a child together, you are common law immediately upon shacking up.

Probably not the best way to word it, but ...  

You simply say:

Here's my son's birth certificate, and we all reside together.


----------



## Dolphado (30 Mar 2008)

Thanks so much Vern (I have to say I love getting your responses, very straight forward, to the point and no fooling around)  and don't worry about the "shacking up" lol thats what my mom calls it heheh


----------

